# Southwest Ohio Turkey



## fishmonster11

Hi everyone, I just moved down to Cincinnati from Cleveland and I was wondering if anyone had any information on good places to Turkey hunt in the cinci area? I've been fishing my whole life so I'm relatively new to Turkey hunting so any information will be helpful. Not looking to take your best spot, just some areas that have some healthy populations of birds so I can put the work in before the season. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ðe§perado™

You might be better off contacting the DNR for public areas. Most hunters may give some areas on deer. But the turkey hunters love to stay tight lipped about their areas. IMO.


----------



## garhtr

East of cincy public lands that have turkeys , east fork, indian creek, fallsville and further out- tranqulity wildlife area. Im sure there are others but these are the ones I know hold birds. These normally have heavy hunting pressure{spring more so than fall} Best bet --- find private lands . Hope this helps


----------



## fishmonster11

Thanks for the info guys and ya I figured most people would be pretty tight lipped haha. Any info is good info though. Gonna talk to the ODNR and get all the public access lands and put in the hard scouting work before the season


----------



## garhtr

Fishmonster, one other option- State Forest, Tar Hollow, Pike, and Shawnee and my PERSONAL favorite Scioto Trails. Long drives but all have camping if you have multi days. IMO hunting pressure is lighter than most wildlife areas. Second week{MY FAV} some areas seem void of hunters. As you know, always have a couple back-up plans, AND SCOUT,SCOUT,and SCOUT. Happy Hunting.


----------



## wildman

What side of Cincy do you live... Eastfork is over run with turkey hunters..FYI I found out the hard way... Indian creak is ok idk about how many turkeys there are. It gets a lot of people that either train there dogs water fowl hunting and other stuff...Priv. is the best way to go with the turkey hunting on the east side of Cincy.....


----------



## fishmonster11

I live on the east side. About 35 min from East Fork...Found it to be a pretty great place to fish and from everything I've heard about the turkey hunting is that it's really pressured. I do have free weekends and love camping so might go for a couple days to some farther away places like garhtr mentioned. Thanks for the help


----------

